# [SOLVED][xorg] po aktuaizacji nie wstają Xy

## canis_lupus

Zaktualizowałem xorg'a z wersii 7.0 do 7.1 (i jeszcze parę innych pakietów). Po tej operacji Xy nie wstają. Wywala mi że nie moze znaleźć modułu "ati" (a sterownik mam na stałe w jajku).  Zmieniłem w xorg.conf sterownik na vesa i jest to samo. Na vga jest to samo. Co mogę z tym zrobić?

----------

## psycepa

ja bym np zgrepowal Xorg.0.log pod katem EE i WW

i np zamiescil to jako pomoc dla forumowych wrozek

po drugie zobaczyl bym dmesga, czy np nie pluje czyms o tym sterowniku o ati (dobrze mysle ze to tam by bylo widac?  :Smile:  )

ostatecznie przemergowalbym kernela albo sprobowal ze sterami jako modul, z tym ze nie mam ati wiec tak tylko zgaduje, jak to wrozka...

----------

## Odinist

Musisz też z/remergować sterownik dla samego xorg...

```
# emerge xf86-video-ati 
```

i powinno hulać.

Zainteresuj się również zmienną VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf.

----------

## canis_lupus

To o co prosisz spróbuję zamiaścić, lecz bedzie to utrudnione bo nie mam dostepu do netu (piszę nie ze swojego konta). Lecz z tego co pamiętam to wywala błędy (EE) własnie o niemożności załadowania modułu. Jadro przekompilowywałem, nie probowałem jeszcze wrzucić sterowników jako moduł.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Odinist

Mogę się mylić, ale sterowniki w kernelu mają się chyba nijak do sterowników X'ów. IMHO.

----------

## psycepa

IMHO jednak jakos sie maja, na przykladzie starych driverow do nvidii

miales nvidia-glx i nvidia-kernel, to drugie sie podpinalo do kernela (nie bylo w niego wkompilowane ale AFAIR stanowilo warstwe posredniczaca miedzy xami a kernelem) a to pierwsze bodajze udostepnialo akcleracje 3d

wiec na moje chlopskie oko to wygladalo tak Xy --- drivery nvidii - kernel

jesli sa drivery wbudowane w kernel to to wyglada chyba tak Xy -- kernel

wybierajac w xorg.config nvidia albo nv decydowales ktorego 'mostu' uzywac,

no ale ja specem od kernela (jeszcze  :Wink:  ) nie jestem tka wiec ja tez moge sie mylic  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

W Xach już od dawna nie ma modułu 'ati'. Zamiast tego jest 'radeon'.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> W Xach już od dawna nie ma modułu 'ati'. Zamiast tego jest 'radeon'.

 

jak sie ma Ati Mach64 to jest to ati. To jest karta sprzed radeonów. Poza tym sterownik z jądra działal do czasu update'u xorga. pomijam juz to że nawet nie chce działać jako vesa a nawet vga!

----------

## Drwisz

Sprawdź zależności. Bo nie jestem pewny czy wszystkie wymagane pakiety zostały zaktualizowane. Miałem podobny kłopot, i trzeba było ręcznie zaktualizować klika pakietów bo emerge nie wyłapało wszystkiego. Możesz też odinstalować xorg i zemergować ponownie. Wtedy powinny zostać dossane braki. Bez przejrzenia logów sie nie obejdzie.

----------

## canis_lupus

Chcecie logi? Oto logi!

```

Xorg.log:

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux skynet 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #4 PREEMPT Wed Oct 18 22:11:19 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 18 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Oct 18 23:17:45 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "karta"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:06:0: chip 10b7,9200 card 10b7,1000 rev 78 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:07:0: chip 1002,5654 card 1002,5654 rev 40 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x020a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:7:0) ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] rev 64, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, I/O @ 0xa400/8, BIOS @ 0xd0000000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd200007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3001000 - 0xd3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3002000 - 0xd3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3003000 - 0xd3003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30020000 - 0x3002ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd200007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd3001000 - 0xd3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd3002000 - 0xd3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd3003000 - 0xd3003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x30020000 - 0x3002ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd200007f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd3001000 - 0xd3001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd3002000 - 0xd3002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd3003000 - 0xd3003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd3004000 - 0xd3004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x30020000 - 0x3002ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(II) UnloadModule: "ati"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

```

xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   # Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "monitorek"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

    

# 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz

  Modeline "1024x768x75"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

# 1024x768 @ 80.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 64.32 kHz; pclk: 88.50 MHz

  Modeline "1024x768x80"  88.50  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 804  -HSync +Vsync

# 1024x768 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 68.60 kHz; pclk: 94.39 MHz

  Modeline "1024x768x85"  94.39  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 807  -HSync +Vsync

# 1024x768 @ 90.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.81 kHz; pclk: 100.19 MHz

  Modeline "1024x768x90"  100.19  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 809  -HSync +Vsync

# 1152x864 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.00 kHz; pclk: 96.77 MHz

  Modeline "1152x864x70"  96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900  -HSync +Vsync

# 1152x864 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 67.65 kHz; pclk: 104.99 MHz

  Modeline "1152x864x75"  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902  -HSync +Vsync

# 1152x864 @ 80.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 72.40 kHz; pclk: 112.36 MHz

  Modeline "1152x864x80"  112.36  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 905  -HSync +Vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 77.10 kHz; pclk: 119.65 MHz

  Modeline "1152x864x85"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x960 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 85.68 kHz; pclk: 149.43 MHz

  Modeline "1280x960x85"  149.43  1280 1376 1512 1744  960 961 964 1008  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x960 @ 80.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.40 kHz; pclk: 140.22 MHz

  Modeline "1280x960x80"  140.22  1280 1376 1512 1744  960 961 964 1005  -HSync +Vsync

# 1280x960 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 69.93 kHz; pclk: 120.84 MHz

  Modeline "1280x960x70"  120.84  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 999  -HSync +Vsync

# 1600x1200 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 87.43 kHz; pclk: 190.25 MHz

  Modeline "1600x1200x70"  190.25  1600 1712 1888 2176  1200 1201 1204 1249  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "karta"

    Driver         "ati"

    #Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    #Option       "RenderAccel" "True"

    #Option       "NoLogo" "True" 

    #Option    "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "karta"

    Monitor        "monitorek"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768x80" "1280x960x80" "1600x1200x70" "1280x960x85" "1280x960x70" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1024x768x80" "1280x960x80" "1280x960x85" "1600x1200x70" "1280x960x70" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768x80" "1280x960x80" "1280x960x85" "1280x960x70" "1600x1200x70" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite""Enable"

#EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info:
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5
> ...

 

CO do zależnoci: jakich szukać? Xorg sie zaktualizował przez emerge -uD world.

----------

## Drwisz

Podejrzałem listę potrzebnych pakietów w 

```
nano /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-7.1.ebuild
```

Potem sprawdzałem zainstalowaną w systemie wersję pakietu, np:

```
eix pakiet
```

Przyznam, że troszkę to trwało bo byłem ciekawy co się zwaliło. Dlatego Tobie zaproponowałem metodę szybszą, czyli usunięcie xorg-a i ponowna jego instalacja co powinno przynieść podobny efekt.

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## mbar

ahahahahah:

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe -fforce-addr -ftracer -falign-loops -frename-registers -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -msse -ffast-math -mmmx -m3dnow -s" 

owned

poczytaj sobie GWN

----------

## canis_lupus

MOżesz janiej? Co jest nie tak? Co mam poczytać?

----------

## arsen

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> MOżesz ja�niej? Co jest nie tak? Co mam poczytać?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/20061009-newsletter.xml

bezpieczne cflags

----------

## Belliash

a moze:

```
emerge -av xf86-video-ati
```

 :Question: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> a moze:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av xf86-video-ati
> ```
> ...

 

Według tego wycinka z wyjścia serwera:

```
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 6.5.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) 
```

może nawet nie może.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   a moze:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av xf86-video-ati
> ```
> ...

 

nie no to tak propozycja  :Wink: 

ja nigdy z ati doczynienia nie mialem, a wlasnie po tym kawalku tak mi sie skojarzylo...

of course moge sie mylic  :Razz: 

----------

## sebas86

Nvidia glx i kernel driver robią podobne problemy czasami, więc może stąd ten pomysł, zresztą myślę, że na 95% trafiony.  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *mbar wrote:*   

> ahahahahah:
> 
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe -fforce-addr -ftracer -falign-loops -frename-registers -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -msse -ffast-math -mmmx -m3dnow -s" 
> 
> owned
> ...

 

Generalnie:

-ffast-math - niebezpieczne

-funroll-loops i przyjaciele są już zawarci w -O2

-mmmx i rodzina radia maryja są zapewnieni przez -march=k8

-O3 mocno rozdyma kod, wydłuża czas kompilacji i daje niewielką przewagę nad -O2, a czasem nawet drastycznie gorszy skutek - jeśli masz konkretne przykłady, że działa Ci szybciej, to chętnie się dowiem co  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *argasek wrote:*   

> -funroll-loops i przyjaciele są już zawarci w -O2

 

Nieprawda w GCC 4.1.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## argasek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   -funroll-loops i przyjaciele są już zawarci w -O2 
> 
> Nieprawda w GCC 4.1.
> 
> Sveikinu
> ...

 

Mea culpa, pomerdałem z -falign-loops.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> - jeśli masz konkretne przykłady, że działa Ci szybciej, to chętnie się dowiem co

 

Owszem, kde startuje wyraźnie szybcej.

Wracając do tematu, przekompilwowałem xorga, razem z pakietami driverów. Teraz karta jako vesa rusza ale jako ati nadal wywala ten sam błąd. Niezaleznie od tego czy w jądrze ten sterownik mam na stałe, jako moduł czy nie mam go wogóle.

----------

## mbar

jeśli nie ustawiłeś cflags na normalne, to daleko nie pobiegasz

zresztą kto ci powiedział, że przy karcie ati trzeba ustawić video_cards_nvidia?

----------

## canis_lupus

Wszystko juz ładnie ustawiłem, zostało tylko O3.

Problemy byłĸy nadal. 

Jednak problem rozwiązałem obchodząc go. Wsadziłem w kompa inna graficzną (tez ati) i hula aż miło.

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## mbar

czy ta problematyczna karta to był może Sapphire?

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie, stara Ati Mach64VT.

----------

## Belliash

 *argasek wrote:*   

> -ffast-math - niebezpieczne

 

tylko HAL i ZSH maja z tym problemy jesli chodzi o soft jaki uzywam...

Nie stwierzilem niebezpiecznosci tej flagi jakos a uzywam jej odkad pamietam   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## argasek

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   -ffast-math - niebezpieczne 
> 
> tylko HAL i ZSH maja z tym problemy jesli chodzi o soft jaki uzywam...
> 
> Nie stwierzilem niebezpiecznosci tej flagi jakos a uzywam jej odkad pamietam  

 

Prawdopodobnie dlatego, że sporo pakietów, którym mogłaby zagrozić, po prostu ją stripuje w .ebuildach. Generalnie jest ona niebezpieczna dla numerycznie intensywnych aplikacji, gdzie potrzebna jest duża precyzja obliczeń zmiennoprzecinkowych i może powodować błędy w obliczeniach. Flaga w ogólności nie jest diabelska, tyle że:

1) w aplikacjach o charakterze nie-numerycznym nic nie wnosi (bo nie przyspiesza obliczeń na liczbach stałoprzecinkowych), więc kompilowanie dajmy na to, iptables z tą flagą, jest cokolwiek głupie;

2) w aplikacjach "numerycznych" może nieść zagrożenie j.w.

----------

